# Datu Hartman to teach with Benny the Jet Aug 22-24, 2014



## James Miller (Apr 18, 2014)

Datu Hartman has just been added to the International Martial arts  Seminar bill. This seminar will feature martial art legend, Benny "The  Jet" Urquidez. This event will be held in Johnstown, NY August 22-24,  2014. Some of the instructors to teach include:


Benny "The Jet" Urquidez
Datu Tim Hartman
Francisco Vigoroux
Sibora Chan
 other instructors to be announced.

View attachment $10171123_666783776720872_914158498005218329_n.jpg


----------

